# Myles Connor packs Beachcomber after two-decade absence



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Will Nunnally/For The Patriot Ledger
Art thief and musician Myles Connor returned to the stage after a 30 year absence and played two songs with Scott "The Cat" Anderson (background) and the Memphis Rockabillies. People gather at the Beachcomber in along Quincy Shore Drive for their Do You Remember? 50th Anniversary Celebration featuring the Memphis Rockabellies, Lenny Baker and Myles Connor.








Will Nunnally/For The Patriot Ledger
Lenny Baker of Shanana plays saxophone. People gather at the Beachcomber in along Quincy Shore Drive for their Do You Remember? 50th Anniversary Celebration featuring the Memphis Rockabellies, Lenny Baker and Myles Connor.

By JAY MILLER
*For The Patriot Ledger*
Posted May 17, 2009 @ 06:06 PM
Last update May 18, 2009 @ 06:51 AM

QUINCY -

It may have been a rock 'n' roll revue whose heyday was three decades ago, and they may have been celebrating music that was hot 50 years ago, but the return of the Myles Connor 1950s Rock Revival packed The Beachcomber on Saturday night. Considering most of the principals hadn't played there in better than 20 years, a sellout crowd was a most pleasant surprise for the Quincy club that was at one time - in the 1980s - known as Nostalgia.
Memphis Rockabilly Band played an early set, and then served as backing band for everyone else. Jimmy McGettrick, who is celebrating his club's 50th anniversary, marveled that MRB had not played there for 30 years. It was an early show, starting at 7:30 p.m. and after two long segments, finished by 10:30, but it was a marvelous time warp.
"The whole place was packed, and everyone was seated and ready before the show even started," McGettrick said. "We didn't do any special promotion, nothing beyond our usual ad in The Patriot Ledger. It just shows you the drawing power of some of these names - people remember them."
"It's an absolutely unbelievable turnout, and so gratifying," said Cohasset native Scott "The Cat" Anderson, who moved to Portland, Maine, eight years ago. "I haven't performed anywhere down here for a few years, and I haven't played with Memphis Rockabilly for 18 years. But now, tonight makes it four decades that I've played at The Beachcomber, and it's such a thrill."
"Maybe one thing it proves," added Anderson, who turns 55 in a couple weeks, "is that people our age will still come out and rock if they can just get home at an early hour."
There were some poignant moments, as time has not been kind to all the participants. Connor, who in his prime could vocally handle covers of such disparate rock stars as Roy Orbison, Chuck Berry and Elvis Presley, has battled back from several health problems, including a stroke. His brief performance capped off the late set, when he did a fine version of Johnny Cash's "Ring of Fire," and then a take on another Cash tune, "Don't Take Your Guns to Town," where he captured Cash's lower register, but needed a bit more volume.
Connor, whose rock career was derailed a few times by his crime capers, has a new autobiography out, too, and a two-hour afternoon book-signing was busy throughout. The 2003 album "I Was the One," featuring nine of its 15 cuts recorded live at The Beachcomber in 1978, was selling briskly all night, with Connor autographing copies.
Lenny Baker, the saxophone player from Whitman who achieved fame in Sha Na Na, has battled diabetes, but he looked good Saturday, singing a bunch of '50s hits and adding tasty sax solos. Baker displayed impressive vocal skills on "Blueberry Hill," and the juxtaposition of his sax and MRB-leader Billy Coover's easy-strolling guitar lines gave the Fats Domino chestnut new life. Baker unveiled a surprisingly effective falsetto effect for "Walkin' the Dog," and crooned like a teen idol on "In the Still of the Night." Baker's segment ended with "Yakety Sax" and a medley of other golden-oldie sax riffs.
Anderson, who always delivered a stellar Elvis impression, really carried the bulk of the show, his booming baritone and unflagging energy a quick time-capsule back to Sun Records. It was a tossup if Anderson was channeling Presley or Cash during a raucous "Honey Hush" and "Tore Up," the latter punctuated by a terrific solo on the standup bass by MRB's Paul Justice of Marshfield.
Anderson injected a bit of a curveball with Conway Twitty's "Lonely Bluebird," but proved he has the pipes, and subtlety for that kind of ballad, too. His "One Night with You" came complete with Elvis-style yelps, hiccups, and lip-curls.
Bobby Collins, who played keyboards in the old Golden Joe Baker band, another '50s revival act that played the club, delivered a pair of Jerry Lee Lewis staples, "Great Balls of Fire," and "Whole Lotta Shakin'" to keep the night hopping.
Meanwhile back in the audience, fans and music figures from years past reveled in the glow. Milton's Ed Burke, who owned the old Ed Burke's on Huntington Avenue in Boston until the mid-'90s, greeted musicians who's performed at his bistro. Quincy's Tommy McGinniss, who fronted the Southern rockers first known as the T. McGinnis Band, and later as The Urge, recalled how they got to play their hometown club after management at the old Boston Club (on the site of the Paradise) recommended them to McGettrick in 1975. As part of the "Do You Remember?" series Pat McGettrick has initiated to salute the venue's 50th Year, McGinniss has organized a reunion of The Urge, for a July 18 date at the club.
Anderson, who works in event staffing and production at Maine venues, still plays the occasional music gig up there, but has never forgotten his local roots. "In all my years in music, nowhere I ever played was better than The Beachcomber," Anderson said.
"We may do this again in September, when Al Dottoli (Quincy-based producer/manager for Connor, Anderson and others) can be here with us," Anderson added. "Al is on the road, as tour manager for Jane Cook, and that's the only thing that could've made tonight better - having Al on hand."

Myles Connor packs Beachcomber after two-decade absence - Quincy, MA - The Patriot Ledger


----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

Myles Connor is a fucking scumbag cop shooter; Jim McGettrick has done tons for the cops in the area but has done them a huge dis-service by hosting this piece of shit. It is too bad he didn't get hit by a car crossing Quincy Shore Drive. Hope you die soon Connor.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Also was ALLEGEDLY involved in the murder of a female college student, I think from B.U. many years ago. Piece of shit most definitely!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Mad-Dog24 said:


> Myles Connor is a fucking scumbag cop shooter;


His son (also Myles) is a regular chip off the old block.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

I met POS Connor when I worked for Norfolk County in the early 80's. Real POS and a strange guy for sure. Has never had to answer for the serious crimes he's been involved in. I hope he meets a long and painful death.....soon


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*I hope he gets ass cancer, the fucking leach. Nothing but a scumbag con-man who wasn't even that good, considering he's spent 3/4 of his adult life in one prison facility or another. *
*I'll be holding a meet & greet 3 days after he's dead & buried. Bring lots of beer and water and I'll provide the coffee. *


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

HousingCop said:


> *I hope he gets ass cancer, the fucking leach. Nothing but a scumbag con-man who wasn't even that good, considering he's spent 3/4 of his adult life in one prison facility or another. *
> *I'll be holding a meet & greet 3 days after he's dead & buried. Bring lots of beer and water and I'll provide the coffee. *


You speak for all of us!


----------

